# The Works drain, manchester 12/08



## bungle666 (Dec 15, 2008)

i have been meaning to visit this site for a while and with that in mind and having a couple of hours free one afternoon a small meet was arranged!!

in the end only Andyj23uk, peanuts, lil-lilly and myself bothered to turn up 

anyhow, the plans were made, and we were off, up the works drain!!

those who have been to this paticular drain before (infact ANY of the moston brook culverts ) will know that the area isnt the best, so were suprised to find our access to the river for the crossing had been made MUCH easyer, by the addition of a CAR at the river bank!! a purple nissan micra BTW if anyone has lost one  







the outfall into the IRK, is a gorgeous dressed stone affair, similar to the bottom's of air shafts in railway tunnels.






anyhow, the river safely navigated we were off up the tunnel!! NOW acording to some information i have hold of, the works is only around 400 yards long, and after 350 yards or so you come to the first real feature!!











this area of the drain is looked over by the "works" fairy!! who sits between the tunnels!!






about another 50 yards up and round the last bend, you come across the giants steps!!






at the top of which are the twin pipes






then up the final stairway, into the chamber!!






the drain that runs through this chamber is inhospitable, a largely un-explored drain of unknown AND unpleasant reputation 

above the works chamber is a smaller chamber that houses the "winder" for the door below, the fresh tins of WD40 suggest that there has been recent activity in here, although it looks largely the same as always!!






that done it was time to head out, but not before a few last shots as we went!!
















NOW, here is the lesson of the day kids!! waterproof trousers WILL NOT work as waders when taped to wellies  as lilly found out!! 






well she wasnt getting in MY fucking car piss through with shitty drain water!! so i made her strip to her knickers, for the trip home  






B..


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 15, 2008)

Class stuff that. Those twin pipes look cool with the reflection. The fairy is a bit freaky though!


----------



## infromthestorm (Dec 16, 2008)

Some great shots bungle666,poor lily i think we can safely say the age of chivalry is truly Dead


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Dec 16, 2008)

That first pic is great! LOL! About sums up that neighbourhood. The Works Fairy is the former lighting bitch 'Molly' who acompanied Little_Mike through the drain and decided to take up residence (you probably know that ). That's an interesting collection of drain trinketry, anything of interest in the bag?

Lilly's knees look a bit red and cold!


----------



## yaz36 (Dec 16, 2008)

Woo! The handbag is still there!  

The penstock controls have been stuck for a few years, Apparently they were manoeuvrable in '04/'05!


----------



## LittleMike (Dec 16, 2008)

We'll get it going again, I'm sure!


----------



## lil-lilly (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks bungle you had to put the pics of me in it didn't you now i'm going to stay hiding from pp

l:icon_evil


----------



## krela (Dec 16, 2008)

lil-lilly said:


> thanks bungle you had to put the pics of me in it didn't you now i'm going to stay hiding from pp
> 
> l:icon_evil



I hope you weren't wearing the superman pants that day.


----------



## lil-lilly (Dec 16, 2008)

krela said:


> I hope you weren't wearing the superman pants that day.




nope i wasn't


----------



## King Al (Dec 17, 2008)

Excellent pics + report bungle, like the giant steps and the winder


----------

